# Padron 3000 Cigar Review - Very nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Similar to the Maduro. Not a pretty cigar but tons of creamy smoke. Perhaps a little too loose of a draw.

Read the full review here: Padron 3000 Cigar Review - Very nice


----------

